# Dianabol



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey all,

just going to start my 1st cycle of d-bol.. done all my research.. been training for a good while. i know the cycle which i want to do etc. it would be for 5 weeks and the only thing i want to know is how long d-bol stays in your system for the 5 weeks?

also. the tabs i have arepink pentagon shaped with a snake on one side and a line on other side. can anyone tell me if they are 5mg or 10mg tabs?

any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Pink are 5mg

what do you mean stay in your system? dbol have a short half life if thats what you mean. a day if not less.


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

I mean if i did a 5 week cycle with is 35 days, on day 36th if i got tested (as i am sometimes with sport) would it show up in any kind of test? (blood, urine etc)


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Im not sure on detection times sorry. What sport are you into? Is dbol suited?


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

football, not into it properly though as in professional lol .. not sure but i wont be playing for a while anyways !


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

you will test positive


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

dbol is detectable for months after you stop taking it.

i also highly doubt your going to be running around playing football while taking dbol lol. if you can hold a light jog for more than 10mins ill be impressed.


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

haha thats why i aint going to play for a while lol .. just found a post on Detection times and it says that dbol will be detectable for 5weeks which sounds about right im guessing. But probably depends on doasge aswell im guessing


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

body fat is the big key in detection times. steroids are very lipophillic. they hang around in ur adipose tissue for ages. you 'could' test positive for a substance way past the quoted detection time. the worst culprits are nandralone and EQ.


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

ahh right thats new to me. learn something new everyday as the saying goes! .. would they have to be testing for steroids in order for dbol to show up? .. like if they were doing a rec. drug test.. would dbol show up?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

jonesc15 said:


> ahh right thats new to me. learn something new everyday as the saying goes! .. would they have to be testing for steroids in order for dbol to show up? .. like if they were doing a rec. drug test.. would dbol show up?


depends really.

i get tested by the RFU testers.

ive had 3x blood test and a **** test. as its a sporting body, i wouldnt feel confidant saying what they are checking in the **** test. if it was a work organisation or something like that, a **** test would be checking for recrational drugs. a sporting body **** test will probs include checking for metabolites of banned substances. the blood tests will definately include a full hormone panel.

the best way to do it, which is what i do. is make sure whatever the gear you cycle, is out ur system by the time ur eligable again for testing. eg when you start playing! that and dont use things with stupidly long esters and detection times!!!!!


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

yehur making total sense  .. our tests are completly random thoughso it willhave to be gambling lol .. taking a risk or not taking a risk simple as really.. coming to end of pre-season now and season will be starting again soon so its now or never i think..


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

jonesc15 said:


> yehur making total sense  .. our tests are completly random thoughso it willhave to be gambling lol .. taking a risk or not taking a risk simple as really.. coming to end of pre-season now and season will be starting again soon so its now or never i think..


your running it at the worst time lol.

you must also realise that testing isnt quite random. if they have reason to test you, they will. i got 3 last season. thats random isnt. its cos i changed my training and put on about 15lbs in 20 weeks naturally. if you suddenly gain 20lbs in 5weeks its going to raise a few questions.

im also curious why ur

a) using dianabol if your a footballer

B) why ur infact using bulking steroids for football


----------



## jonesc15 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeh quite right again!! .. questions a and b are quite easy to answer lol .. as i said i dont play footy professionally or anything and i aint going to be using dbol to improve myself playing footy. It has nothing to do with footy actually. Just want to bulk up in general. But it does effect my footy because we do get randomly tested which is why im asking for a bit more info 

Off to bed now.. will reply to your post in morning if u reply to this.. thanks for ur help  appreciated!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

DBol is detectable for 3 weeks.

half life is about a day max (8hours)


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

> im also curious why ur
> 
> a) using dianabol if your a footballer
> 
> B) why ur infact using bulking steroids for football


Strange steroid to use for a footbellar, i mean if you had said epo ephedrine or even something like winny var or eq i could understand. Dianabol will sort of help you like epo would with red blood cell count but not in the same degree as epo.


----------

